# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Η καταστροφή του Corinthos

## Leo

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, 

Σας παρουσιάζουμε ένα αφιέρωμα που έκανε για το n@utilia.gr ο συμφορουμίτης μας *kost* και βρίσκεται στο portal του n@utilia.gr στο κομμάτι ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ - Αφιερώματα. Δηλαδή *εδώ* όπου μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε. Ίσως χρειαστούν 1-2 λεπτά, αλλά αξίζει να διβάσετε την περιγραφή του, να ζήσετε την τραγωδία από τις φωτογραφίες, και να συγκλονιστείτε από τα ντοκουμέντα που συνοδεύουν αυτό αφιέρωμα. Είναι μια μοναδική δουλειά ενός ανθρώπου με μνήμη και συναίσθημα, ενός φίλου που τον ευχαρσιστούμε, γιατί διάλεξε το n@utilia.gr για να μοιραστεί την δουλειά του μαζί μας. Τα σχόλια δικά σας!

----------


## roussosf

Παρα πολυ καλο 
Συγχαριτηρια στον φιλο kost
Θυμηθηκα και το προτωσελιδο της Απογευματινης εφημεριδα που συνηθως ειχαμε στο σπιτι    Τιμη Φυλου 1δρχ......

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ευχαρίστουμε τον φίλο Kost και όσους συνέβαλαν σε αυτήν την προσππάθεια.

----------


## NikosP

Συγχαρητήρια στον Kost για την πολύ καλή περιγραφή
ενός πολύ τραγικού δυστυχήματος.
Ευχαριστούμε γιατί μας έδωσε την ευκαιρία να μάθουμε για το 
συμβάν εμείς που ήμασταν αγέννητοι ακόμα αλλά και 
να ξαναθυμηθούν όσοι το γνώριζαν.
Πραγματικά πολύ καλή δουλειά!

----------


## manowar1908

μπράβο στον κόπο σου φίλε. σε ευχαριστούμε. ας είναι αναπαυμένοι οι ναυτικοί. συγκλονιστικό το χρονικό

----------


## Nikos_V

*Ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ και απο εμενα στον κυριο kost!!
Απιστευτα ντοκουμεντα πολυ ομορφη δουλεια!!
Να ειστε καλα κυριε kost που μοιραζεστε μαζι μας το αρχειο σας!!*

----------

